# Diagrama radios Philips y Sanyo sin modelo a partir de fotografías



## Formario1954 (Abr 22, 2018)

Buenas noches compañeros.
Quien puede ayudarme con estos dos diagramas de radios a transistores ....Toshiba modelo 7th-578s  y Philips b1x18t/59g, hasta ahora no he logrado conseguir  el diagrama del radio Philips b1x18t/59G,   y /o  el Toshiba 7TH-578S que usa cristales de cuarzo  para sintonía, están en éste foro pero existen otros modelos que también usa cristales  y con las mismas frecuencias y propósito, de pronto ese si lo conocen. también en iguales condiciones Dos philips y un sanyo   El problema es que de éstos modelos solo tengo las  fotografías   y de pronto con ésta opción alguien los conoce , voy al archivo.
Gracias y buena tarde .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Aqui tenés un montón de sitios para recorrer : Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------

